# [Video] How to Turn One-handed (right hand) and some One handed PLL



## SittinonSukhaya (Dec 7, 2009)

This is just some simple OH technique. I don't know this help or not. I had already post this on some Thai forum and they said it help, So I think it might be a good Idea to post this on this forum 

*[How to Turn] One-handed (right hand)*






*PLL U (a) for one-handed (Right hand)*






*PLL U (b) for one-handed (Right hand)*






*PLL Z for one-handed (Right hand)*


----------



## Muesli (Dec 7, 2009)

Ewww. Right hand!


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 7, 2009)

hey turbo, can you post some videos for the really crappy OH PLLs?


----------



## blah (Dec 7, 2009)

hey turbo, can you post some videos for all the OH PLLs?


----------



## jfly (Dec 7, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Ewww. Right hand!



Dude. Use the right hand!


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2009)

That video.. That U-perm. Outrageous.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 7, 2009)

Ewww. Right hand! 
 
I would like to see videos of all your PLL's tho. I use similar fingertricks so I can just mirror what you do.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lol. I love using my right hand for OH. 

Funny, I just saw these videos a day or two ago.


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Funny, I just saw these videos a day or two ago.


Sorry if we cannot deliver new content..


----------



## reghrhre (Dec 8, 2009)

I've actually been trying to do it right handed.Since I'm left handed this should be useful thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2009)

Right hand ftw.
After watching this video I've decided I should start using my pinky for all L moves. I might suck for a while, but it's the long run that counts. Right?


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Weston (Dec 8, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Right hand ftw.
> After watching this video I've decided I should start using my pinky for all L moves. I might suck for a while, but it's the long run that counts. Right?



In the long run, no matter how much you try, we will always be tied.


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Dec 8, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> hey turbo, can you post some videos for the really crappy OH PLLs?



*ok, but during the end of this month though, I am going to have IB finals next week:fp*


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 8, 2009)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > hey turbo, can you post some videos for the really crappy OH PLLs?
> ...


lol good luck. take your time.


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice videos, I'm waiting for the rest of those PLLs. I really hate to translate left handed OH videos
BTW what cube do you use? I can't turn that fast with my cube (A1)


----------



## Lofty (Dec 9, 2009)

vuaquyen92 said:


> Nice videos, I'm waiting for the rest of those PLLs. I really hate to translate left handed OH videos
> BTW what cube do you use? I can't turn that fast with my cube (A1)



Haha, no one can turn that fast on any cube! Turbo is the fastest turner I know of! 
Don't blame your cube Turbo is just good.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 9, 2009)

Heh heh, it's funny about the eww right hand thing, because in my school people are saying eww to the left hand because of middle eastern culture.


----------

